# Mira for Hornless!!!



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

Here ya go...she's not my most photogenic goatie; infact usually she gives me her butt when she sees the camera coming, haha. But here are a bunch of piccies for you to get a better look at her; enjoy!


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)




----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

She is a nice looking girl~

My pygmy that is colored almost exactly the same just lost her second horn this weekend also. It is so much nicer not having the bruises on my legs from her rubbing on me!


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks...I think she is a lovely looking doe too.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

you know I love Mira!!!! How has she been doing? being less naughty lately?


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh she's always Ms. Brat...Lol...but other than that she is just plain fat and sassy! Ha... Course, she doesn't like going out in the snow, so she hasn't jumped out of the pen since we got our snow here... :lol:


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

Hey thanks! I just love that last picture. All of my current goats are not at all photogenic, she'll fit right in!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

She's a beautiful doe.


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

She is so pretty  Are you getting her Hornless?


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

I think so  I had to run an errand and just dropped the deposit in the mail. RonK will be transporting her, we are working out a date, and all that stuff. My new buck will be going with him, as it's only $50 extra.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

She's pretty!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh my I WILL Have to come and visit her!!! oh my oh my I am so excited!!! you have no idea Julie!!! :leap:


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

Well, congratulations then! It's nice when goats in our forum community go to other members, so then we can keep tabs on them (even if we havn't ever met them :wink: )


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

StaceyRoop said:


> oh my I WILL Have to come and visit her!!! oh my oh my I am so excited!!! you have no idea Julie!!! :leap:


I knew you would be  Maybe I can bring her to a show we are both attending? Or you could come visit, although it's 2 hours away  I can't hardly wait to get her! And she might be bred!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well you know I want to meet you in person so do let me know when a show is that you plan to attend (bar no horses get colic grrr) and I will make a big effor to come even if Mira isn't there  but that would be a BIG plus!!!


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh, if we plan cross paths I will DEFINITELY bring her to that show. A great one is Mini Mania, hosted by Jeff B. It's a bit of a drive though. And even if Sweet Pea is overheight, if you are in your show whites, you will have people asking you to show. And again, thanks Amanda for posting these pics! I really cannot wait to get her home!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Is she a nigerian? Congrats Julie!


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

Well, actually she's a pygmy. It's been torture not having a single devilsh pygmy face in the pasture, since I sold my little doe. I don't think my herd would be complete without a pygmy doe! but everyone else is a Nigerian, and Mira will be the only pygmy.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I totaly understand what you are saying. I want to go nigerian with my herd but I will always have a pygmy in there some where. There is just something about them!


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

Glad you like her, Julie! I think you will love her even more once you meet her; I will be entirely jealous of the kids she has, if she has been bred to Buckaroo. Mixed breed, mind you, but I can't wait to see what she has. Let me know of the date that you decide on, so I can get a Health Certificate for her before she leaves...I want to make sure the cert. is within 10 days of her leaving.


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh...and she will definitely be your 'devilish' face...moihaha...but somehow, that just makes Mira, Mira! If she wasn't such a brat, the barn might be rather boring some days! :lol:


----------



## hornless (Oct 5, 2007)

I really can't wait to see her kids! 
The combination of Mira and Roo should throw wild colors. She will be a very, very welcome addition to the herd; and I think she will become herd queen rather quickly, as all my does are still pretty young... and I am pm'ing you about the current update with Ron.


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

I am sure she will enjoy being herd queen...Lol...you know how Pygmies are! I am eager to see what she has, if she has indeed been bred to Buckaroo for spring kids!! I may just have to buy back one of her doe kids, if she has one...hahahaha! :lol:


----------

